# Relaxing asian hair



## thataznkid (Oct 20, 2006)

hi - i'm an asian male who has very very very veryyyyyy thick &amp; stiff hair.. as in i have to get my hair thinned out probably once a week. but nothing seems to work.. i condition my hair often and still have problems styling my hair. it's just too thick. i spoke to one of my friends and she said since you have thick hair, you might want to go and relax your hair. she said it'll help you manage your hair better even though my hair is already straight. what do you guys think? if i grow my hair out more than a month, then my hair becomes a huge asian fro.. it's kinda-of ridic...

and i would post a pic but the forum wont let me!!


----------



## Aquilah (Oct 20, 2006)

Hmmm... I don't see the point in relaxing already straight hair personally. Not to mention, in my experience as someone with thick hair, it doesn't help 100%. I have naturally curly hair, so that might make the difference in it being easier to maintain. However, I do know Japanese women have been straightening their hair for ages... I'd consult a professional before doing anything to see if there aren't any alternatives.


----------

